# Exercise Pen?



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi everyone! Thanks for all your kind words, thoughts, and prayers about Grady's passing.... i greatly appreciate it. My family and I are taking things a day at a time and doing our best to heal.

I am getting a new furbaby! It just feels like the right thing to do and way to quiet around here without Grady. I think the new baby will bring us joy and happiness and help us cope through this hard time.

I have some questions about an exercise pen. I've never owned one before and was looking into getting a new one before I bring the new baby home this friday. I would like to have a wire one that I will keep outside for the most part. What dimensions should I look for? A lot of the ones I've come across are 24'' wide which seems small to me but I'm not sure. If anyone could offer me some guidance or direction I would greatly appreciate it! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry, I can't offer you advice on outside exercise pens. But I do use them for inside, and I love them. I used them for Mia and Leo, and now also for Ana.

I do not use wire, but there may be others who can offer you advice on outsdie exercise pens. I have seen some members use them.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

For a young puppy I like something like this because it gives them plenty of room for a peepee pad, bed, bowls and some toys. And because they fold, you can configure it anyway that works best for your home. 


View attachment 97773


I found this particular one on ebay, but I'm sure you can find it on many other websites too. 
Dog Pen Whelping Cage Pet Exercise Yard Metal Gate NEW! | eBay


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jenna,
I'm so happy for you on your new addition. 

Here is a suggestion - Seabreeze Petite Pens. I have two of them, they are wonderful and can be shipped to you in a few days, be there before you bring your baby home. You can ask if these are suitable for outside.
SeaBreeze Petite Pens - A lightweight solution to heavy exercise pens

PLEASE do not leave your baby out unattended in the pen, birds of prey can have him/her for lunch!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

There you go, I knew I saw outside exercise pens somewhere.


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Those pens look great that is exactly what I need! When I am looking at the dimensions though and it says 18 h by 24 w does it mean each individual panel is that or the whole pen set up is only 24 w across?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jenna0221 said:


> Those pens look great that is exactly what I need! When I am looking at the dimensions though and it says 18 h by 24 w does it mean each individual panel is that or the whole pen set up is only 24 w across?


Jenna that is wonderful that you found the one you are looking for. I use the Iris exercise pen, which is for inside use and I love it. 

Here's a picture, in case you were considering one for the inside. By the way, I am so sorry, about the passing of your baby.

Oh your new baby will bring you so much joy. Bless you.

I removed her toy box, so she would have more room.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

jenna0221 said:


> Those pens look great that is exactly what I need! When I am looking at the dimensions though and it says 18 h by 24 w does it mean each individual panel is that or the whole pen set up is only 24 w across?


Jenna....each panel is 24" wide....I have a small 6 sided pen and a 10 sided pen, you can adjust them to be the size and shape you want.

SeaBreeze Petite Pens - A lightweight solution to heavy exercise pens


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Jenna,
> I'm so happy for you on your new addition.
> 
> Here is a suggestion - Seabreeze Petite Pens. I have two of them, they are wonderful and can be shipped to you in a few days, be there before you bring your baby home. You can ask if these are suitable for outside.
> ...


I love my Seabreeze pen! They are so lightweight and easy to move around or fold up to take with you.

They also now have a canvas bottom that velcros to the pen for those of us with carpeting.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I have both the Seabreeze and Iris pens and love both. The Seabreeze pens are great for travel, lightweight but durable, easy to pack, great for hotel rooms and dog shows. I also love my Iris pens and have used them both indoors and outdoors. For either type of pen if you are nervous about your dog moving the pen while in it outdoors you can buy some tent stakes and stake the pen securely to the ground. Another pen I love, especially for hotel rooms, is the soft-sided pen with a built in waterproof floor. I don't let my dogs roam around in hotel rooms because the carpets are never really clean and because of the possibility that the hotel cleaning staff may have put pest control products on the carpets that may be toxic to my dogs. I've gotten these pens from Amazon ... Cavalier Wholesale @ Amazon.com: best pet. These pens can also be used outdoors and come with stakes to secure the pen in place on the ground. They also have a mesh cover that zips on and off.

One drawback to keeping most wire pens outdoors is that eventually they will start to rust. The wire panels on the Seabreeze pens are coated but the supports are not so even they will eventually get some rust. The only metal on the Iris pens is the door latch and even if that rusts the door can be securely closed using a cable tie. I lent one of my Iris pens to my neighbors last winter because they had an injured duck come on to their property and they were feeding it and wanted the duck to have a safe place to come to (the duck would run off every time they tried to catch it to get it to a vet for medical attention). That pen stay outside all through the winter and is no worse for wear. Just some food for thought ...


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

MaryH.....I'm in agreement with you on the hotel staying. I always put a shower curtain liner down, the pen over it, pp pads, water, food, bed and my dogs stay in there. Their little feet NEVER touch the hotel floor!!:thumbsup: I also take a sheet from home and put it over the blanket, after removing the comforter on top. 

Those seabreeze pens are not expensive; very useful. I keep a small one set up all the time for my youngster to eat in.. You are right, they are so lightweight for travel.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Malt Shoppe said:


> MaryH.....I'm in agreement with you on the hotel staying. I always put a shower curtain liner down, the pen over it, pp pads, water, food, bed and my dogs stay in there. Their little feet NEVER touch the hotel floor!!:thumbsup: I also take a sheet from home and put it over the blanket, after removing the comforter on top.
> 
> Those seabreeze pens are not expensive; very useful. I keep a small one set up all the time for my youngster to eat in.. You are right, they are so lightweight for travel.


Claire, I've used shower curtains and plastic tablecloths, too, especially under pens at a dog show. I stock up on them when I see them at the Dollar Stores and then don't feel bad when I throw them away at the end of the weekend ... don't want to be bringing home hotel room or dog shows germs!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the Iris pen as well - a large one and a small one too. Bailey uses the large pen every single day - I have it set up with a shower curtain on the bottom, two beds, puppy pad in a holder, water bowl and toys. This is where he stays when I'm at work, and he actually really likes it - he runs in there in the morning. The pen has been a lifesaver for us as it keeps him safe and secure when I'm not there to watch him.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> I have the Iris pen as well - a large one and a small one too. Bailey uses the large pen every single day - I have it set up with a shower curtain on the bottom, two beds, puppy pad in a holder, water bowl and toys. This is where he stays when I'm at work, and he actually really likes it - he runs in there in the morning. The pen has been a lifesaver for us as it keeps him safe and secure when I'm not there to watch him.


 
I how I love my Iris Pen so much. It's like the babies little castle :wub: And they never mind going into it and can hold everything they need.

I don't use it for outside, but the OP got some great reccomdations for outside pens.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

MaryH....great idea on the $ store - I used to get mine at Big Lots for .88 but they've gone up in price, I'll try the $ store for some.

I use them alot for other purposes too....when spray painting items, they come in handy.

Thanks for the idea! :aktion033:


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the help and feedback!!! I ended up getting this 

Midwest 24 in. Gold Dog Exercise Pen w/ Door - Dog Kennels at Dog Kennels 

it seems perfect plus I got free shipping and it will be here on Wednesday just in time before he comes home on Friday! The shower curtains are a great idea too since I am going to use this on my patio I'll put a shower curtain down and pee pads over top! Thanks again!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jenna0221 said:


> Thanks for all the help and feedback!!! I ended up getting this
> 
> Midwest 24 in. Gold Dog Exercise Pen w/ Door - Dog Kennels at Dog Kennels
> 
> it seems perfect plus I got free shipping and it will be here on Wednesday just in time before he comes home on Friday! The shower curtains are a great idea too since I am going to use this on my patio I'll put a shower curtain down and pee pads over top! Thanks again!


Thay is so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just make sure, during your first vet visit, your vet gives you the green light, to have your baby outside. The way you explain it, on your patio, to me seems perfect. But I always double check with my vet. That's just me, :blink: so you can just chalk it up to that. It's just something I always check with first. Especially on their first vet visit, which is usually, for me the following day.

Oh you must be soooooooooooooooo excited and I am excited for you :chili:


----------

